# How to set date on Tissot PRC 200 ?



## whachudoin

Hi,

Can someone tell me how I can set the date on my Tissot PRC 200? Do I need to stay up after 12:00 midnight and advance it? :-s

And what would happen when a month is more or less than 31 days? Would I need to do it again? Thank you... Here's an attempt at a picture:


----------



## John Rochowicz

The first thing you want to do is make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM and when it's PM. To do this, unscrew the crown and pull it out all the way when the second hand is at 60 (the seconds subdial is at 6 o'clock). This stops the watch. Now turn the crown to move the hands forward until you see the date change. When you see this, you know that the watch "thinks" the time is midnight. If you want to set the time to, say, 2 PM, keep turning the hands forward and past 12 o'clock again. Now the watch thinks it's noon. Set the hands to 2 PM and push the crown back in. The watch will now start running again.

Now, to set the exact date, pull the crown back out to the first click (not all the way like you did to set the time). This is the "quick set date" position. The watch will continue to run in this position. Turn the crown downwards as you look at the watch and the date will advance one day with each turn. You can only advance the date forward, not backwards. Once you have the correct date showing in the window, screw the crown back in and you're done. On months with less than 31 days, you will have to repeat this step so the correct date shows in the date window. However, you only have to make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM or PM once (and each time the battery is changed).

I hope this helps.

-John


----------



## leewmeister

It looks like John's probably got you up and running. Congrats on the new Tissot, it's a fine looking chrono! :-!


----------



## whachudoin

He sure has, lee.

John: Thank you very much for taking the time and writing up these instructions. I printed it out for future reference. 

Good guy! :-!


----------



## 3Dials

You know, I performed a search on Google for this very same problem and this thread popped up. Thanks John and WUS! I love my PRC200 (I got the white dial version)!


----------



## ivel

Thank you for the detailed info. A google search to find this forum/thread answered the exact same question for me and my new PR50 Chrono. Thanks again!


----------



## 3Dials

What I did as a newbie to set my watches: kept turning the time with the crown out at the "set time" position until the date was correct. Perpetual Calendar? More like I needed a calendar to find out how long it took me to set the date that way...:roll:


----------



## leewmeister

3Dials said:


> What I did as a newbie to set my watches: kept turning the time with the crown out at the "set time" position until the date was correct. Perpetual Calendar? More like I needed a calendar to find out how long it took me to set the date that way...:roll:


My 1980 Rolex doesn't have a quick set function so spinning the hands around the dial is the only way to set the date. You sure don't want to overshoot the mark!:-d


----------



## kescape

Hi All,

I just purchased the PRC 200 and received it yesterday. Today I realized the date is wrong because I didn't set the AM/PM correct so I advanced the date by one day. After I changed the date by one day, I realized that the date got stuck. The crown is in the first click, I turned it counter-clockwise, it kinda move when I turned but didn't advance to the next date. I thought it is broken and I found this thread and reset the time. Then suddenly the quick set date function works now. Does any one see this problem before?

Thanks.

Kelvin


----------



## leewmeister

Some watches are a bit sensitive if you try to set the date when the time indicated is between 9:00 PM and midnight. It sounds as if you have things under control now.


----------



## kescape

Interesting... you are right that I was setting the date at about 9:30am (which the watch may think it is 9:30pm). It works now and I cannot recreate the problem. 

I was afraid that it is defective because I really like the watch and I want it to be perfect. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## betraka

John Rochowicz said:


> The first thing you want to do is make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM and when it's PM. To do this, unscrew the crown and pull it out all the way when the second hand is at 60 (the seconds subdial is at 6 o'clock). This stops the watch. Now turn the crown to move the hands forward until you see the date change. When you see this, you know that the watch "thinks" the time is midnight. If you want to set the time to, say, 2 PM, keep turning the hands forward and past 12 o'clock again. Now the watch thinks it's noon. Set the hands to 2 PM and push the crown back in. The watch will now start running again.
> 
> Now, to set the exact date, pull the crown back out to the first click (not all the way like you did to set the time). This is the "quick set date" position. The watch will continue to run in this position. Turn the crown downwards as you look at the watch and the date will advance one day with each turn. You can only advance the date forward, not backwards. Once you have the correct date showing in the window, screw the crown back in and you're done. On months with less than 31 days, you will have to repeat this step so the correct date shows in the date window. However, you only have to make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM or PM once (and each time the battery is changed).
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> -John


John,

your post is very useful. I got my PRC 200 four days ago. The first two days, I have tried to adjusted the date as per the manual instruction. and it got stuck. The full date could not appear properly in the small box after midnight. I thought it was broken.. then I found this forum.. I followed your instruction and this morning the date counter has changed properly.. again thank you.

betraka


----------



## arpad89

whachudoin said:


> Hi,
> 
> And what would happen when a month is more or less than 31 days? Would I need to do it again? Thank you... Here's an attempt at a picture:


Congrats on your choice! It's a really nice (and popular) watch.
I think it's very unlikely that any month would be MORE than 31 days...


----------



## Squallwave

kescape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just purchased the PRC 200 and received it yesterday. Today I realized the date is wrong because I didn't set the AM/PM correct so I advanced the date by one day. After I changed the date by one day, I realized that the date got stuck. The crown is in the first click, I turned it counter-clockwise, it kinda move when I turned but didn't advance to the next date. I thought it is broken and I found this thread and reset the time. Then suddenly the quick set date function works now. Does any one see this problem before?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kelvin


I have a Tissot T-racing and I had the same problem. I set the date and it just got stucked. After that I tried to turn the hour hand for it to advance to another day and the date is working normal again. 
I made an experiment of turning all the days and I found out that the date always stuck somewhere at 21 or 7. Not really sure about the problem but my watch is fine now.


----------



## KevinAbraham

John Rochowicz said:


> The first thing you want to do is make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM and when it's PM. To do this, unscrew the crown and pull it out all the way when the second hand is at 60 (the seconds subdial is at 6 o'clock). This stops the watch. Now turn the crown to move the hands forward until you see the date change. When you see this, you know that the watch "thinks" the time is midnight. If you want to set the time to, say, 2 PM, keep turning the hands forward and past 12 o'clock again. Now the watch thinks it's noon. Set the hands to 2 PM and push the crown back in. The watch will now start running again.
> 
> Now, to set the exact date, pull the crown back out to the first click (not all the way like you did to set the time). This is the "quick set date" position. The watch will continue to run in this position. Turn the crown downwards as you look at the watch and the date will advance one day with each turn. You can only advance the date forward, not backwards. Once you have the correct date showing in the window, screw the crown back in and you're done. On months with less than 31 days, you will have to repeat this step so the correct date shows in the date window. However, you only have to make sure the watch "knows" when it's AM or PM once (and each time the battery is changed).
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> -John


Hi John,

Thank you very much for this amazingly detailed post :-! I have one query though..

I am travelling in a couple of days time from India to the US and in the process when i arrive, i think i would have to wind the date back ..

Any solutions ??


----------



## Interlude

A year later and this thread still comes up on a "how to set the date" Google search. And it works!


----------



## cjfackler2

Did a Google search myself and this was the first thread that came up! Glad I found this before I posted an entirely new thread; you folks are always the best!


----------



## ET199

Thank you for the instruction of adjusting the date and time, very glad to know this site, very informative from kind members. I just got myself a prc200,chrono quartz and I've noticed the date is only changed at 01.15 am instead of 00.00 am. My eco-drive always has the date changed at 00.00am (not precisely at 00.00 am, around 00.03 am) so I just wonder if I could contact tissot service centre to have the problem fixed or this is just normal for the tissot watch. Thanks.


----------



## Legge

My PRC200 starts the date change at 11:40 pm and the new date finally clicks in at 01:05 am. IMO it's fine this way. The service centre can probably adjust your watch so that it starts the change around 10:15 pm and finishes at midnight.


----------



## ET199

Thank you very much for the information. I rang a Swiss watch service centre and was told that it is normal that the Tissot change date a little earlier or later than 00.00 am. But they said they can adjust the watch to change the date at 00.00 am if I want to. Thanks again.


----------

